# KC registered litters - anyway to find out how many?



## slimjim (18 December 2009)

Just wondered if there's any way to find out how many litters a KC registered bitch has had, and the years she had them?  I've got the bitches show name but can't see any way to find out on the KC site.  I think she's had three probably unregistered litters and wondered about any more prior to that.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (18 December 2009)

It will say in the Kennel Gazette, but that is only available to Kennel Club members I think  
	
	
		
		
	


	





The KC is pretty secretive about that sort of info and doesnt generally release it publically


----------



## slimjim (18 December 2009)

That's a great way to encourage people to buy responsibly.  Deny them the information with which to do so!


----------



## harkback (19 December 2009)

The Kennel Club gazette is available to anyone on the planet who cares to subscribe, or buy individual copies.  You do not have to be a KC member.  However the litters shown in the KC Gazette are listed by breeder name, not sire / dam so you would have to know the breeder name in the first instance, and the years you want to research unless you want a long trawl through the magazines for each year.

Also the KC will tell you how many litters a bitch has had in a lifetime (providing the litters were KC registered in the first place).  You must have the full registered name of the bitch to find out, and if possible the stud book number and / or KC reg number of the bitch to speed things up.  Not all sires / dams have stud book numbers though.


----------



## MurphysMinder (19 December 2009)

You certainly used to be able to buy the KC gazette (nothing for free with the KC), makes very interesting reading, how many well known breeders used to mate their bitches every season (before there were restrictions on this).  However if the bitch in question has had unregistered litters they wouldn't show up anyway.


----------



## slimjim (19 December 2009)

Thanks all for the advice.  I'd guess (from age and other info that I've got) that she had three registered litters with her owner/breeder, then three unregistered ones with her next owner.   She's definitely had at least four.  I know the original owner from her name so I could always ask them - probably quicker and easier than any other way.


----------



## CorvusCorax (19 December 2009)

What breed is she? What's her story and how did you come by her?


----------



## harkback (19 December 2009)

You can always ask the breed club.  Most of the breed clubs / societies hold records on litters, they will also have to hand reg dogs of that breed that gained stud book numbers.  Though of course it depends on how helpful the secretary or committee are in the first place!


----------



## cuckmereannie (22 December 2009)

All registered litters are published quartely in the Breed Record Supplement (BRS) according to their group.
Is she a gundog?  If so I have copies of BRS for several years - they give bitches age, number of litters and when they were born.


----------

